# [HELP] non riesco ad emergere il kde-base

## turborocket

raga non so come fare per postare l'errore ora lo provo a riscrivere vediamo:

```
!!!ERROR:kde-base/kdelibs failed

!!!Function kde_src_compile, Line 142, Exitcode 2

!!!died running emake kde_src_compile:make

```

non ho la minima idea di cosa possa essere  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devii postare almeno 20 linee sopra a quelle

----------

## turborocket

allora sono 2 ore che spulcio nel forum ho trovato che non sono l'unico ad avere il problema!

allora un bug un fottuto bug....qualcuno dice di risolverlo facendo un link però mi sembra + efficace riemergere il libtool e il gcc!!!

#emerge libtool

#emerge gcc

giusto?

faccio rifermimento a questo topichttps://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74473&highlight=i586pclinuxgnu

----------

## turborocket

sto emergendo il gcc ma sono 23 mega ci sto una vita!!!

qualcuno mi sa spiegare come fare un link?

ho provato devo linkare una cartella i586-pc-linux-gnu -> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu

ma non riesco

se creo la cartella e faccio il link mi dice che File Exists

se non la creo mi dice che il file o la directory non esistono

come faccio?

----------

## turborocket

come faccio salire sulla consol? dico le linee superiori come le salvo?posso mica ricopiare tuto ogni volta?

----------

## turborocket

up?

----------

## motaboy

1) X é funzioanante? allora apri xterm e lancia la compilazione da esso.

2) Evita di ricompilare tuttoe fare casini, prima posta l'errore.

3) Non scrivere in 200 posts differenti.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## turborocket

allora!

ho fatto queste cose

```
#emerge libtool

#emerge gcc

```

e non ho avuto alcun risultato

ora sto provando dopo l'emerge del package

chiedo una cosa mi potreste spiegare i passi da fare per fare quello che consiglia

[quote=CERRI] In pratica, libtool forza il sistema a essere i586 invece di quello impostato (in genere i686). [/quote]

cito ancora [quote=trespass]Ho risolto con le maniare forti: in pratica ho copiato la dir i686 del compilatore rinominandola i586 (in pratica ora ce le ho tutte e due anche se una è finta ma linux non lo sa...), ed ha compilato tutto senza errori.. Rimarrà il mistero comunque...

ciao ciao

max[/quote]

mi spiegate come posso fare questa cosa? passo per passo?

il mio libtool è impostato su i386

----------

## motaboy

scusa ma perché ti sei interstardito e fare come volevi tu invece di postare semplicemente l'errore?

Non si capisce assolutamene niente di quello che hai voluto o volevi fare.

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> mi spiegate come posso fare questa cosa? passo per passo?

 

Cerca nel forum, c'é un dettagliato post di motaboy sull'uso di libtool  :Wink: 

Ad esempio qui

----------

## turborocket

se mi dite come fare a postare l'errore frs lo faccio!

non posso mica riscrivere tutto da capo? c'è un modo per fare copia incolla?

----------

## motaboy

X é funzionante?

----------

## turborocket

si x funziona

----------

## motaboy

allora come ti ho scritto prima lanci un xterm (ti muovi in su e in giú con shift+pgup e shift+pgdown), selezioni il contenuto e lo copi col tasto centrale nel tuo browser, forse funzionano anche CTRL+C e CTRL+V.

----------

## turborocket

ctrl+c/v non funzionano provo col tasto centrale

----------

## turborocket

```
: multiple definition of `jpeg_free_small'

./.libs/libkbzipfilter_dummy.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x13): first defined here

/usr/lib/libjpeg.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x26): In function `jpeg_get_large':

: multiple definition of `jpeg_get_large'

./.libs/libkbzipfilter_dummy.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x26): first defined here

/usr/lib/libjpeg.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x39): In function `jpeg_free_large':

: multiple definition of `jpeg_free_large'

./.libs/libkbzipfilter_dummy.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x39): first defined here

/usr/lib/libjpeg.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x4c): In function `jpeg_mem_available':

: multiple definition of `jpeg_mem_available'

./.libs/libkbzipfilter_dummy.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x4c): first defined here

/usr/lib/libjpeg.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x54): In function `jpeg_open_backing_store

':

: multiple definition of `jpeg_open_backing_store'

./.libs/libkbzipfilter_dummy.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x54): first defined here

/usr/lib/libjpeg.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x77): In function `jpeg_mem_init':

: multiple definition of `jpeg_mem_init'

./.libs/libkbzipfilter_dummy.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x77): first defined here

/usr/lib/libjpeg.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x81): In function `jpeg_mem_term':

: multiple definition of `jpeg_mem_term'

./.libs/libkbzipfilter_dummy.a(jmemnobs.o)(.text+0x81): first defined here

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [kio_ghelp.la] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.3.0/work/kdelibs-3.3.0/kd

octools'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.3.0/work/kdelibs-3.3.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 142, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

```

questo è l'errore che mi da!!!!

----------

## motaboy

servirebbe qualche linea in piú, almeno dall'inizio dell'errore.

Inoltre sei sicuro che l'errore che ti dava prima sia lo stesso?

questo sembra piú causato dagli smacchinamenti fatti col gcc...

----------

## midall

CHE CONFUSIONE!!!!!

Allora caro amico con un kde impossibile da emergere dacci queste info:

-che versione di kde vuoi emergere

-che versione di gcc hai

- pasta le variabili inserite in /etc/make.conf riguardanti i campi USE CFLAGS e  CXXFLAGS

Aspettiamo fiduciosi   :Shocked: 

----------

## turborocket

la versione da emergere in kde è quella che mi da l'emerge stesso io faccio emerge kdebase poi se la vede lui

per il gcc

```
turborocket@porno turborocket $ gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)

Copyright (C) 2003 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

```

per il make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -02 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="bluetooth bzlib cdr directfb divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread emoticon \

     flash fs ftp gimp gmp icq image ipv6 irda irmc jabber java javascript \

     jpeg2k kerberos mdb mp3 mpeg4 mplayer msn mysql network odbc pdf \

     pfpro pnp samba scanner sms tiff usb vnc wmf xvid xvmc yahoo -arts \

     -gtk2 -gnome -oggvorbis -gtk"

HTTP_PROXY="192.168.0.254:8080"

```

----------

## turborocket

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> servirebbe qualche linea in piú, almeno dall'inizio dell'errore.
> 
> Inoltre sei sicuro che l'errore che ti dava prima sia lo stesso?
> 
> questo sembra piú causato dagli smacchinamenti fatti col gcc...

 

tutte le righe precedenti a uelle che ho postato (almeno fino a dove mi fa scorrere con la rotellina) sono simili alle prime righe di quello che ho postato in code qualche reply fa quindi non penso che può essere utile.

lerrore è sempre lo stesso!

il gcc non lho mai spippolato e mai emerso

----------

## turborocket

sto emergendo il gcc

```
root@porno distfiles # gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)

Copyright (C) 2003 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
```

appena finito! cosa consigliate per il problema del kdebase? provo a riemergere con il nuovo gcc oppure avete altri consigli?

----------

## turborocket

allora sotto consiglio di DvDho scaricato il'iso del cd con tutti i package dentro in modo da non dover compilare durante l'emersione del kde! ora come faccio ad utilizzare questo cd? essendo un iso vorrei risparmiarmi di masterizzarla come faccio?

----------

## cloc3

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> allora sotto consiglio di DvDho scaricato il'iso del cd con tutti i package dentro in modo da non dover compilare durante l'emersione del kde! ora come faccio ad utilizzare questo cd? essendo un iso vorrei risparmiarmi di masterizzarla come faccio?

 

Se devi ricompilare da zero, faccio l'ipotesi che tu, per ora, sia costretto ad operare in ambiente win.

In tal caso devi masterizzare.

Oppure, potresti accedere al computer con un CD knoppix, montare la partizione contenente l'immagine iso e, successivamente, montare quest'ultima con l'opzione -o loop (vedi "man mount").

Però, mi domando: Considerato che è la prima volta che provi a installare gentoo, non sarebbe meglio masterizzare?

----------

## turborocket

non sono in win...ho solo gentoo su questo disco...il resto di quello che hai detto non lho capito

semplicemente ditemi come faccio a montare l'iso che ho in /home/turborocket in /mnt/cdrom

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

mount -o loop /home/turborocket/X.iso /mnt/cdrom

(dove X è ovviamente il nome dell'iso che vuoi montare)

così hai montato la iso nella cartella /mnt/cdrom

----------

## turborocket

ok ho mntato il file adesso dove pesco il pacchetto del kde e come lo istallo?

----------

## cloc3

L'installazione dei pacchetti binari è documentata dettagliatamente nei manuali ufficiali.

Fa uso del comando emerge con l'opzione -k o -K.

man emerge per informazioni precise.

Ricordati di collcare prima i binari nella tua distfiles directory (default /usr/portage/distfiles). Vedi anche /etc/make.conf e /etc/make.conf.example

----------

## turborocket

credo di aver istallato il kde(prima il base poi anche quello normale) come lo eseguo? quanto scritto sulla guida non va e dice

 *Quote:*   

> fatal server error:
> 
> ver is already active on display0
> 
> bla bla bla

 

come lo disattivo?

----------

## Ghostraider

Anche a me dà un errore simile.

```
!!! ERROR : media-libs/giflib-4.1.0-r3 failed

!!! Function src_compile, Line 34, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

Qualche differenza o seguo la stessa soluzione?
```

----------

## Ghostraider

In pratica le media-libs sono le prime cose che scarica ed emerge ( 1 di 19) ma esce subito per l'errore ! è come se non ci fosse il percorso o non riuscisse a scriverlo bo!

Why ?

----------

## motaboy

Scusa ma non si capisce niente del tuo problema... prova a postare l'errore, non il testo che dice che c'é stato un errore.

----------

## Ghostraider

Eh lo so più che volentieri...ho emerso firefox e con xterm parte ma ctrl+v/c non vanno per postare l'errore...non saprei come...sono su un notebook e non ho la combinazione dei tasti del mouse per copia/incolla  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ho emerso fluxbox per un'alternativa a kde ma ho qualche problemino...

Come posso fare per postare tutto l'errore ?

----------

## motaboy

redirigi l'output su un file usando 

```

emerge blablabla &> filedilog

```

E se non hai il tasto centrale per la copia puoi attivare emulate3buttons (non mi ricordo esattamente il nome) nell'xorg.conf.

----------

## Ghostraider

ok fatto...ora suppongo che devo aprire il file e incollarlo nel browser...giusto ?

----------

## Ghostraider

Ehm...ho aperto il file di log con nano ma non saprei comunque come mandarlo nel browser...

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ehm...ho aperto il file di log con nano ma non saprei comunque come mandarlo nel browser...

 

Il meccanismo di Copia e incolla in X é semplice:

- Selezioni il testo con il bottone sinistro del mouse (automaticamente lo copia nella clipboard)

- Pozioni il mouse all'interno della finestra dove vuoi incollare

- Premi il tasto centrale del mouse

----------

## Ghostraider

Ho installato Fluxbox...vedo di postare il file di log per l'emerge di kdebase come consigliato da Motaboy.

Ho provato l'emulazione dei tre tasti del mouse (ho un portatile) in X ma non so se va almeno in Firefox non mi incolla niente...vedo di trovare un'altra soluzione e cerco di postare il tutto.[/code]

----------

## Ghostraider

Ehm...ho provato in tanti modi ma per avere il tasto centrale emulato non riesco...ho configurato X per l-emulazione del terzo tasto ma non va...ci sono altre soluzioni...

Mi sa comunque che il problema nell'emerge delle media-libs/gif-libs=4.1.0-r3 oggi ho provato ha riemergerle e l'errore che risulta uguale ai log dell'emerge del kde-base.

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok grazie a Fedeliallalinea su #gentoo-it ho risolto.

Basta correggere nel make.conf l'opzione -03 [errata] con -O3 [corretta]

Ovvero sostituire lo zero con una 'o' maiuscola.

Come dovrebbe essere...ho letto male.

Grazie a tutti. Alla prossima.

----------

## Ghostraider

Devo purtroppo rettificare ora anche a me si pianta l'emerge del kdebase con lo stesso errore

```
!!!ERROR:kde-base/kdelibs failed

!!!Function kde_src_compile, Line 142, Exitcode 2

!!!died running emake kde_src_compile:make 
```

Seguo la soluzione di scaricare la .iso ed installare kde da GRP o si puo' fare diversamente...?

----------

## Ghostraider

Scusate ma anche seguendo la soluzione fatta da turborocket poi dovendo aggiornare kde le kdelibs sarebbero compilate lostesso no...pero' se funziona...provo anche io...non so...fatemi sapere.

----------

## Ghostraider

Quasi quasi lancio un

```
# emerge -k kde
```

.

Se tutto va per il verso giusto al momento di un futuro aggiornamento non dovrebbe ricompilare le kdelibs o si ?

Se non le ricompila allora cosi' potrebbe andare...

----------

## Ghostraider

Eh no...nemmeno cosi' funzia...che fare ?

----------

